# Audi A3 1.8T 8L 1999 fuse 21 melted- wiring diagram Headlights needed urgently



## blackpietka (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi guys, 

First of all... I couldnt put pics here -upload, so I just put link here of other forum, where I uploaded them. 
http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2844452 

I need urgently advice on my issue... as got MOT in 2 weeks. My dipped beam headlight left side decided to stop working some time ago. Changed bulb- nothing... changed fuse (21)- nothing.... went to garage to ask guy there, he took fuse out.... and he said there was dirt.. maybe coroded? he wiped it few times and put fuse back in.. light came on.. but aftr about a week is stopped working again... I left it like tht for maybe 3 weeks, and just last weekend I went to have a loook at it, that maybe it will need better cleaning... and I seen fuse 21 melted  

... so i took it out- hradly as it was braking.. with my eyebrow tweezers and tried to sort it a bit... as you can see on second pic.. 

so i was reading millions forums... but would like to knw advice when you see my photos.. of what the isue can be... im affraid if i take it to garage they will charge waaay to much... so i already got quote for new fuse box- £30 which I think is good.... but to make sure this wont happen again.. I think I mioght have to check wiring?right? im not car expert... but I wanna be  was trying to find wiring diagram for left side dipped beam for my car, but I just couldnt find it anywhere... so pls pls if anyone can help with any advice, or help or diagram I appreciate it.... or maybe you think there is other audi or vw etc.. that diagram will match? 
thank you guysss


----------



## TrippinOnThatPower (Mar 13, 2013)

blackpietka said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First of all... I couldnt put pics here -upload, so I just put link here of other forum, where I uploaded them.
> http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2844452
> ...


I have no idea personally but I'm sure one of the boys will help you out.


----------

